

An Interview with Mahbod Moghadam of Rap Genius - ovoxo
http://getwakefield.com/2013/02/12/an-interview-with-mahbod-moghadam-of-rap-genius/

======
ovoxo
The more I read about this kid, I'm baffled that a16z would invest such a
large amount in the company. The product can be duplicated and currently only
has a stranglehold on the rap-lyrics market - i.e. annotation for any other
segment is still up for grabs and can be done by a duplicate product.

Having said that, the stability and reliability of the founder must have been
taken into account in determining the value of the venture. $15/16 million or
whatever the amount was seems crazy high considering how much of a loose
cannon he appears to be. Wouldn't surprise me to see them slowly diminish his
role.

